# Prospect #3-Guess what he is...



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

OK-here is prospect #3, so far the Paint and the Appaloosa (that looked like an Arabian) are out-I just did not feel right about them. Remember-looking for a lower level Dressage horse that is safe, sane, sound, and preferably barefoot.
What do you think about this guy-13 years old-and what do you think he is? (I know-I just want to see what people pick out.)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he is just gorgeous and very well built. I would say he is a Thoroughbred.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think he is just gorgeous and very well built. I would say he is a Thoroughbred.


Thanks, but not at all TB.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im thinking he is a QH?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Really like him. Appendix?


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Im thinking he is a QH?



1/2 Quarter! What is the other 1/2?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, Appendix is 1/2 quarter, 1/2 TB. But he IS built a lot like my guy who is 1/2 qh and 1/2 twh.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going with 1/2 QH, 1/2 Arabian...

He is a nice solidly built boy, built a little downhill although I can't tell if the ground is level either. Beautiful face!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

1/2 qh 1/2 saddlebred


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Nope! He is 1/2 QH and 1/2 Trakehner! If you could see him move you can see it-lofty floaty trot. The only issues-look closely at his neck, he has a big dent in the front that no one can explain-may have been a foal injury-does not seem to bother him. He is missing one top front tooth. He is a light cribber and somewhat scared of fireworks-they make him pacey nervous. Otherwise he seems sweet, he is barefoot with great feet and legs, is 13 year old, has been to shows, has a low maintenance gorgeous copper shiny coat, and the price is very right. He is however 3.5 hours away-which means I need to do my homework before I bring him all the way here. I am trying to find a Vet to do a PPE there and give me a full report. I do not think my trainer who has the trailer would be to happy to drive there and back and come home with no horse.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well he is very pretty. I was going to guess Hungarian Warmblood next haha. What are you wanting to use him for? I didn't see your first thread.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Lower level Dressage.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

A friend just mentioned she did not like his neck-thought it was too thin for his body? He has not been regularly ridden for the last year and he could use a little muscle. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, his neck ties into his shoulder beautifully and is of very proportional length which are the main two faults commonly seen in neck _conformation _i.e. something that is underlying and cannot be changed. Muscling will come with work.

He's worth a look and a ride IMO.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Thank you-that makes me feel a little better. I guess this guy is in the running if I can get a Vet up there to do a PPE and get me the results. I just wish he was not 3.5 hours away!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

he looks a bit down hill, is there any way you can get a video of him moving


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOXfGkFvx58&feature=youtube_gdata_player


FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> he looks a bit down hill, is there any way you can get a video of him moving


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

hes kind of cute but super super slow... im sure he would be able to do low level stuff but hard to really critique since he's not really moving out or anything


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> hes kind of cute but super super slow... im sure he would be able to do low level stuff but hard to really critique since he's not really moving out or anything


I agree-it is really hard to venture a guess on the video. My trainer did not think he looked bad at all, and she is really picky. I guess since collected work is often harder to teach, he already has that. I would hope he still has a second and third gear!


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

It is hard to see in the picture you posted, but if I understand correctly the "dent" in his neck could be a prophets thumb. It is a "defect" (not really) that happens when the foal is turned the wrong way in the womb and it kind of creases the muscle. I've never seen any amount of work to muscle it up work. It is just there for looks. not bad but could hurt if you ever want to be competitive in halter classes. Just a thought  He is GORGEOUS though!!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I like him but really dislike how he is shown in the video. He was pretty much jogging around not using himself at all. and notice how they didn't show the whole trot to canter transition. that bothers me. But he looks cute, i bet he'll be fun for lower dressage with training.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

That guy looks good and has an attractive gait, but he's got an awful lot of "Whoa". I'm impressed with the rider - it's not easy to do a good-looking post at that incredibly slow trot. I noticed a couple of times that - as slow as he was going already - he tried to drift out of the trot into a walk, and I ask myself "how much leg is this rider having to keep on him in order to maintain the pace we see?"

IIRC on the first canter sequence, he goes a few paces and then drops right back into a trot.

Will be good to ride him and find his 2nd and 3rd gear. He really is a nice looking, well proportioned guy.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

The video makes me like him more. He is *severely* lacking any forward motion but there were a few glimpses in there of what he will be capable of once he is encouraged.

Nice gaits and a good attitude, might be well worth the long drive to go and see! I think he will have no trouble with lower level dressage given some assertive riding, keep us posted!


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Julirs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOXfGkFvx58&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could not get the link to work.
I would love to see this guy's movement:wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Was this one of the sellers that (rudely) wouldn't return your phone calls? Or did you get the chance to see him?


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Was this one of the sellers that (rudely) wouldn't return your phone calls? Or did you get the chance to see him?



No-this lady is great. We talked to her last night and are calling her trainer today. I just wish he was not 3 hours away!


----------

